# Greetings from Canada



## ddm69 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello everyone,

My name is Derek and I am currently in High School. I am 16 years of age and I am studying Do Pi style Kung Fu. I came to this forum searching for tips on bone conditioning, training techniques, and people who study the same style Kung Fu as me. I also need tips on how to improve my flexibility and speed. I will do what ever it takes to help me along the path to mastering this style of Kung Fu. No matter how hard it gets I will prevail.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Ken Morgan (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome.
Canada where if I may ask?


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## ddm69 (Dec 16, 2009)

Ken I live in Ontario


----------



## stickarts (Dec 17, 2009)

welcome!!


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome to MT!

If I may ask what is Do Pi Kung Fu? Who is your Sifu?
I currently study Bei Shaolin, Bei Tong Long & Wing Chun, great to meet another CMA guy! 

Thanks,


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 17, 2009)

Is this the same style? I'm guessing yes... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Do_Pi_Kung_Fu


----------



## morph4me (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello Derek, welcome to MT


----------



## ddm69 (Dec 17, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Is this the same style? I'm guessing yes...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Do_Pi_Kung_Fu


 Yes Tensei85 that is the style I am learning.


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 18, 2009)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## fyn5000 (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk.

fyn


----------



## MasterWright (Dec 25, 2009)

Welcome,and good luck with your quest


----------

